# Lead and oakum closet flange



## Philly Dude (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm doing a bathroom renovation where I had to replace the subfloor. There is a 4" cast iron ideal bend, with the flange attached with lead and oakum. I replaced the subfloor with a solid piece of plywood. So now I need to seperate the flange from the ideal bend, push it thru the hole I'll cut in the plywood and re-attach it to the ideal bend. Is there any easier way to do this ? I'd prefer to not have to re-attach with lead and oakum. Could I bolt the existing flange to the bottom of the subfloor and then attach a flange extender on the topside ?


----------



## odellconstruct (Mar 27, 2008)

Philly Dude said:


> I'm doing a bathroom renovation where I had to replace the subfloor. There is a 4" cast iron ideal bend, with the flange attached with lead and oakum. I replaced the subfloor with a solid piece of plywood. So now I need to seperate the flange from the ideal bend, push it thru the hole I'll cut in the plywood and re-attach it to the ideal bend. Is there any easier way to do this ? I'd prefer to not have to re-attach with lead and oakum. Could I bolt the existing flange to the bottom of the subfloor and then attach a flange extender on the topside ?


i believe fernco makes a fitting to connect pvc to cast iron , prob be the best way , its a real tight fit so works great
http://www.fernco.com/plumbing/donuts-o-rings/multi-tite-pipe-gaskets


----------



## odellconstruct (Mar 27, 2008)

any plumbing supply has em , and prob cheapo and blowes too :thumbup:

just remove to nearest hub and run pvc makes it easier hope it helps


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Philly Dude said:


> I'm doing a bathroom renovation where I had to replace the subfloor. There is a 4" cast iron ideal bend, with the flange attached with lead and oakum. I replaced the subfloor with a solid piece of plywood. So now I need to seperate the flange from the ideal bend, push it thru the hole I'll cut in the plywood and re-attach it to the ideal bend. Is there any easier way to do this ? I'd prefer to not have to re-attach with lead and oakum. Could I bolt the existing flange to the bottom of the subfloor and then attach a flange extender on the topside ?


The best way to get it off the closet bend is with a hammer and chisel and break the flange and install a new one.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, and that is always a fun job. It always makes me nervous doing that, but it is usually the only way.


----------



## Philly Dude (Dec 23, 2007)

odell, If I use that gasket you suggest, I still need to support the weight of the ideal bend and the 3' run back to the stack. How should I do that ?


----------



## Philly Dude (Dec 23, 2007)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> The best way to get it off the closet bend is with a hammer and chisel and break the flange and install a new one.


So you are suggesting to use lead and oakum ? I'd rather avoid to.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Philly Dude said:


> So you are suggesting to use lead and oakum ? I'd rather avoid to.


Then I don't know what to tell you, when I do something I do it right.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Sep 6, 2008)

What't to be afraid of ? You get you some lead, no wheel weights though gotta be the pure stuff. Then gather up the trusty old lead pot and ladel along with some white oakum and your pouch of lead tools. Make sure to dress up the ends if they havn't been used in a while. Then pack in the oakum, pour and set the lead and you're all done. Piece o Cake.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> What't to be afraid of ? You get you some lead, no wheel weights though gotta be the pure stuff. Then gather up the trusty old lead pot and ladel along with some white oakum and your pouch of lead tools. Make sure to dress up the ends if they havn't been used in a while. Then pack in the oakum, pour and set the lead and you're all done. Piece o Cake.


You must be an old phart like me. Must be 30 years since I've done that, and believe it or not, I wish I had the excuse (and the tools) to do it today. Teach some of these young whippersnappers a thing or three. :thumbsup:


----------



## jjaplumbing (Jun 9, 2008)

If this is in a commercial building it must be piped with cast iron. If it is residential the cast can be cut and use a mission band to connect cast iron to plastic.


----------



## Philly Dude (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah I'm definitely gonna just cut out the cast iron and replace with pvc. In fact I don't even have to cut anything as there is a rubber connection 2 feet away from the ideal bend. Sometimes I get carried away with how "perfect" I can make a job.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

You could just use a insta set closet flange. After you remove the old one. Code approved.


----------

